# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Belly FAT!!

## jeffg0086

New to the thought of taking enhancers so go easy on the critique please.

I am 44 and been spending 3hrs a night 5 nights a week at the gym.
For workout i do 2hours of weight lifting and an hour of cardio, and 30 minutes stretching.
I bench 450 for 2 reps, set of ten with 320, leg press 1000, 
I am 6 foot tall and weight 310, I have slimmed down a lot i was looking like a beach ball for awhile.
But i can not seem to loose the fat around my GUT,

I am looking for suggestion????, I had someone recommend Clenbutrol, wenstrol.

----------


## oldguy47

Running is what has been working for me. Not on one of those machines, but the real thing outside. Get a gps watch or smartphone app to keep yourself honest on your distance/time.

----------


## John Andrew

Mate, you are just a big guy. Best result I ever saw from a guy your size was power walking. he lost over 100kgs in 3 years. The walking is easy on the knees, running is not. You have a lot of strength, so keep working heavy and be patient. Good luck and congratulations.

----------


## Back In Black

You lift for 2 hours at a time?

Man, the issue won't be your workout but your diet (provided there is no medical issue).

Post your diet including macro's either here or the nutrition forum.

As for cardio, at your weight, I would pick the elliptical or a bike.

----------


## Times Roman

Welcome to the board mate!~
The problem could very well bbe your diet.
I'm sitting here reading a book called "Wheat belly" which villifies wheat in all forms, including whole. So now I'm thinking of cutting out all wheat as well, although i don't eat much.
But as Stem mentioned, go to the diet section and post your diiet, meal by meal, including macros per meal and total macros per day. Also throw in your TDEE so we can get an idea.
For now, get in the habit of ttryiing to cure youur body fat problem the natural way, with hard work and discipline. it will take time. After all, you weren''t born fat. It took years for you to get that way.
Good luck
---Roman

----------


## MRNJ1992

must be the diet. go high protein, low carb for awhile. Before I ever competed I was 282lbs and went down to 196 in 8 months. I did cardio 3 times aday 45 minutes each session. Diet was 2 chiken breasts plus cali and broccoli 6 times a day plus 2 gallons of water. Was 3 percent bodyfat and shredded 8 months later.. Nix the carbs quaranteed to work Good luck

----------


## scottroxx

I'm doing it right now bro..lol. I was 243 and I'm down to 208 in just over 3 weeks. It's all about cardio and diet. I use the stepper....wow what a brutal workout that damn thing is...ughh. And same as MRN.. Cut the cards down and protein up. I will say I am using clen ..lol. Best of luck bro..

----------


## JWP806

Damn dude, over 15 hours per week in the gym? You sound like a beast of a man. Has to be the diet.

----------


## HereinDC

Yes, diet.

Try no carbs after 8pm...go a week....try no carbs after 7....then 6.

----------


## harleydog

First of all your a big guy like myself,but my question is how come so much time in the gym?plus you mention you bench 2 reps which is for strength...I personally would watch my diet and trick your body go on a keto diet cut carbs then every 4th day add a little carbs to trick your body..get more cardio in and try to get your training in faster 2hrs is way to long..try doing reps 8-10 at a weight that you know you will struggle a little but can get it done..for guys stomach fat is the last to go..trust me ive been there

----------


## steroid.com 1

Go to the Doctor and get a complete blood work done including complete male hormonal panel.

Go to the HRT forum and read the sticky on Finding a TRT Doctor, you will see recommended labs you need.

At your age, and not having success at losing weight I would suspect elevated Estradiol levels...it's almost always the case.

With that comes suppressed Testosterone levels as well.

Get tested and see where you stand.

----------


## Far from massive

Agree 100% on lab work, no point doing all the right things to loose the wieght only to find all the time and effort were in vain due to a hormonal issue. 

With the hormones in check diet will be your best friend. For me a 40/40/20 split of Protein, Carbs, Fats provided the best results. The other thing that really works wonders if fasted cardio, this is cardio done first thing in the morning before eating. The theory (really solid theory) being that since there is no energy available in the digestive tract the body will be forced to burn fat to do the work. The body works this way, it primarily burns the fuel that is the most bioavailable, so with no food in the digestive tract the body will first burn sugars from the bloodstream for the first 12-18 minutes then as these are depleted it will shift to primarily burning fat. This is why its always important to do at least a half hour of cardio, preferably an hour as the first 15 minutes are a wash. PS if you read about this stuff you will see that it also burns muscle, however the amount burned during fasted cardio is very minimal until you get to super low fat levels which is not anything you or I need to worry about at this time.

Anyhow good luck with your progress.

FFM

----------

